# Awkward stage?



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

Just curious....max has gone from short and fat to lanky and a bit thinner in the past couple weeks....its like lately hes all legs...instead of all body....
I'm hoping he grows into his legs..lol.
To me he looks thin but everyone that sees him things he's the right size....i know his muscle tone is changing too which probably has something to do with it. 
I'll weigh him in a little bit and see how much he's up to.
I guess my question is have any of you seen puppies kinda go through an awkward lanky/odd shaped phase?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeppers they all have sorta like a teenage all knees and elbows. He will grow into his body.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh yeah! Pretty much all the med to xl breeds do this. I love it and hate it, myself


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

thank god..lol...
i swear sometimes i worry people will think i'm starving him...but its like i'm the only one who sees it..hehe.
i just weighed him...32.5 pounds...which is up from last week's 27/28 pounds...
thanks for your responses


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, he's growing fast. Yeah, I've gotten starved dog remarks before. Yeah, Kork was getting a little thin for a while but Sweet Pea is just a nice lean muscular doggy. Oh, and I once had a GreyHound that people were always accusing us of starving... Jack Asses! I had an ACO pop up at my house because somebody called in and said our tethers were too short and my dogs didn't have any water (lies). The ACO was trying to tell me that if Kork were to lose anymore weight they would consider him immasiated, so I was forced to fatten him up. He went from 62lbs to 75lbs and I'm thinking this is supposed to be a pit, they don't weigh that much. He's healthy, not fat, but I feel a sense of guilt keeping him heavier then he's supposed to be just to avoid criminal charges.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I really don't think that they could bring charges against you if you had a vet stae that the dog was is good condition. I mean who is more believable the guy who took a job for a paycheck or the guy who went to school for animal care. I took my sons pitbull Stevie in for shots a few weeks ago I thought she was too fat but the vet said she was perfect and i better leave her alone if she lost any weght she would be too thin. Oh well guess I'm not an expert on weight.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

The pup looks fine on the picts.

Yes, many puppies go through fugly, lanky, gangly growth spurts LOL


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I really don't think that they could bring charges against you if you had a vet stae that the dog was is good condition. I mean who is more believable the guy who took a job for a paycheck or the guy who went to school for animal care. I took my sons pitbull Stevie in for shots a few weeks ago I thought she was too fat but the vet said she was perfect and i better leave her alone if she lost any weght she would be too thin. Oh well guess I'm not an expert on weight.


That was my first thought, but I really don't feel like battling with the county, I have enough problems with them as it is. In that same visit the ACO was not pleased with the size of my water buckets, 2 three gallon and 1 five gallon. She was trying to tell me that I had to go out and buy more 5gal buckets. I think I brought this up in another thread. If there was a law stating that the buckets had to be 5gal I would do it but there was absolutely no reason to even tell me that I need bigger buckets. They each drink a gallon and a half per day, I would tend to think that their buckets were big enough. Now Kork looks healty and we're not getting the stupid comments anymore but it seems like he is just a little bit less active. Most people wouldn't see it but you know when something is different with your own family. I think the county is so used to seeing bullies that they don't even know what a pitbull looks like these days. Next time they come nosing around here they'd better come with a cop abd a warrant, I'm tired of my neighbors and their crap. I don't even understand it... We live in the ghetto!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

From what I can see, your dog looks great. Very pretty. It's actually normal to see a couple of ribs in an apbt. Don't worry, he'll grow up to be gorgeous, I just know it.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Sydney was all legs from like 4-5months on...she shot up like a bean pole and keeping weight on her since has been a challenge! People are always like "you need to feed that dog" and "that dog looks like it needs a hamburger" if they only knew!


----------

